# Girardeau on the Definition of Space



## Alexander Suarez (Feb 23, 2022)

I recently read the below definition of "space" from John Girardeau and wondered if this sort of position had any followers thereafter (or before him besides those mentioned by him):



> Now, if space has been shown to be neither a relation nor a condition of existence, nor a condition of thought, nor a substance, it must be a mode or attribute of substance - the only remaining supposition; but it has been evinced to be contradictory and absurd to make it the mode or attribute of any other substance than that of God. The conclusion, consequently, is that it is a mode or attribute of God's substance. This position is not novel, for it was maintained by that subtle metaphysician, Dr. Samuel Clarke, and by Augustin long before; but the reasons for it, which have been here given, I have not met with anywhere. The same line of argument may be employed, _mutatis mutandis_, to show that duration is but a term equivalent to the eternity of the infinite Spirit.


-John Girardeau, _Discussions of Philosophical Questions _(Richmond, VA: Presbyterian Committee of Publication, 1900), 515.​


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 23, 2022)

His denying it to be a condition of thought is a rebuttal to Kant. The first line and a half is fine and standard. I'm not sure on making it a mode of God's substance. That sounds too much like Newton's "absolute space." That makes sense as he quotes Samuel Clarke on this point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jwright82 (Feb 28, 2022)

I don't know this person but I'd say "followers thereafter" might be superfluous because of Einstein. Just my two cents, sorry.


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 28, 2022)

jwright82 said:


> I don't know this person but I'd say "followers thereafter" might be superfluous because of Einstein. Just my two cents, sorry.



I'm generally a huge fan of Girardeau. He was a top level theologian. I'm still not sure what he meant. His truly best stuff is on the nature of the human will.


----------

